# FREE DwarfHairGrass Arlington 76014



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Full bio of my Nature tank read from this link http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/84086-nano-cube-tae2610.html

This is what I used to have

and this is what I have now




The tank can contain some water so I believe this DHG can survive for whole week
If anyone want to have DHG just come and get it. 
You can take mush as you want or you can have all tank is up to you.
Thank you


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm interested!!
i'm in plano what's the address?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

he in arlington.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry guys but Everything belong to Joey


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> Sorry guys but Everything belong to Joey


Thanks I pm'ed you back with what I drive and my cell phone number, what time do you want to meet up.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

been, picked all up by me. will use what I need and share the rest. thanks for meeting up tae. funny how it was all ready this morning then went to a nice sunny day in the afternoon.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Enjoy buddy


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> Enjoy buddy


I hope the lighting I have on the pico 11.5 long x 9.5 wide by 8.5 tall will work. it's a 13w power compact.


----------

